# Were you "popular" in high school



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

Were you popular or did you have friends or a good clique that saved you from a lot of sa situations because you were comfortable around them ? If you are in high school...you can change this question to the present tense!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I wasn't really popular, but I wasn't really unpopular either. To me though, and a lot of people I'm sure, popularity doesn't really have all that much to do with the ability to be social. A lot of the people I knew in high school, I knew since elementary, so I never really had to make friends. Although me and my 'friends' were never really close.

I was also on the football team, that always boosts popularity one or two notches.


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

I was in the advanced math class track which only twenty students out of the entire school were part of. I naturally felt I had the most in common with them and became friends with them through highschool and beyond. I was popular with them but beyond that had only a few friends. 

The my first girlfriend actually came from that class. I developed a crush on her in nineth grade but kept it to myself until junior year of Highschool. Even though we broke up before college I still think about her relatively often - it's funny how your first crush never really leaves you. I suppose highschool social experiences are much the same.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i wasn't popular but i wasn't unpopular. i got along with most of the kids. i had a group of friends but i didn't have any friends outside that group.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

I was pretty unpopular. I was always quiet in my classes whenever everyone else was talking. I had friends to hang out with but it was pretty quiet with them too. I guess having a friend in a class helped sometimes but with my luck, I barely had any classes with friends. Besides, I only had about two friends that I could actually talk to, so there wasn't a very high chance for me to get classes with them. Heh, I don't miss high school at all.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

I was only popular with the popular people, and not the unpopular ones. Funny how that worked. :b

I never considered myself popular.. I even broke up a good friendship cos my friend was trying to become part of "the cool group that you're in so I can get girls" and I thought that was the dumbest thing I'd ever heard him say. And he kept saying it. ugh.. I was his only friend. He probably felt like **** after that, but I didn't care at the time.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

With girls - not really popular, there are some who like me, but I'm far too quiet around the popular girls to be considered a ladies man. 

With guys - I seem to fit in fairly well with many of the more popular guys. I may not be as popular as elementary or middle school, but I'm up there. I never really had a problem making friends in that respect.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I was never unpopular. Even though I was the bright kid in class I was never picked on. I actually feel I got more respect than I deserved. I also had a few good friends (all but one I have now lost contact with) since the classes consisted of pretty much the same people through all 12 years.

I've come to realize my high school was a little... different from other ones though. No sexual pressure, little bullying and not much clique-ing.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Heck no. I was the "loner" label.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I went from being a hanger-on with the smart/popular kids in the early elementary grades, to absolutely nobody in high school. By then I was an invisible loner-outcast who didn't belong to any clique. I guess I tended to gravitate toward the low-status clique that consisted of all the skater-, stoner-, punk-, grunge- and goth-types at the small-town high school I went to. I wasn't any of those, but they didn't really reject me, either.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

jamesofmaine said:


> I guess I tended to gravitate toward the low-status clique that consisted of all the skater-, stoner-, punk-, grunge- and goth-types at the small-town high school I went to.


 :dito Me too. Most of my friends were hated by the "popular" kids.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Highly simplified and generalized social hierarchy at my high school, mid-1990's ('achieving' means academically):

1. Super-achieving, super-popular, upper-middle class preppy scholar-athletes. Our class officers came from these ranks, natually. Ignored me.

2. Popular dumb jocks and cheerleaders, regardless of academic achievement. Were always the cruelest to me

3. The high-achieving art/literary/music/theatre kids. Were OK to me.

4. The high-achieving science/computer/tech geeks. See above.

5. The average-to-low-achieving good-ol-boy (& girl) ********, alot of whom were junior firefighters and EMTs. Were generally nice to me.

6. Average-to-low achieving aforementioned skater-stoner-punk-grunge-goth-types. Smart, good-hearted, non-serious-deliquent kids, often from broken or dysfunctional homes, who felt marginalized by the socializing process of high school, and adopted their particular lifestyle/image as a form of peaceful protest.

7. Miscellaneous: Voc kids; foreign exchange students who didn't speak much English; etc.

8. Skids, serious delinquents, gangbanger wannabes, 'Deliverance' ********, drug dealers, hardcore junkies

Keep in mind, this doesn't reflect my opinion of any particular group, it's basically how kids got sorted by the socialization process at my high school.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I was pretty much an outsider in high school. I hung out with some people for a while, but was never really comfortable around them. I mostly just kept to myself. :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was snubbed and gossipped about by the popular kids, treated okay by the intellectuals, ignored and even teased by the jocks, harassed cruelly by the delinquents and semidelinquents.

Overall, the negative far outweighs the positive. The equation results in not wanting to know "whatever happened to." I didn't attend my 10 year reunion, and don't want to go to the 15th.

If any of you are in high school, do your best to treat everybody kindly - it will be the way you are remembered for years afterward no matter what you accomplish!


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Nope I was a big "loner". I could go all day without even speaking a word.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Nope not popular. But people knew me as the shy girl. I didn't get picked on which is good. And anyways the cool people were nice to me phew! In high school i think people saw me as a baby and try to protect me.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

nope. i was bottom of the barrel


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

I wasn't really popular, but I wasn't unpopular. I wasn't very social, but I was very well known for my drumming because a lot of people at my school had heard me play before, so at least I was known.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Not really. People knew of me in highschool, but they didnt know me personally cause i wasnt social. Everyone thought I was more popular than i was.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

My SA was at it's worst in HS, I spent so much energy trying to hide it with only partial success. Yet despite that I was still fairly popular. If I didn't have SA HS would have been so much fun. My class is holding a another reunion later this month I think. I'm not going alone so therefore I'm not going. I didn't go to any of them so far. I'll probably go to one of them eventually, maybe the next one.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I was really popular in school for some reason, i met and i knew almost n e one, but right now, i am like that in the college i go to also, i like meeting people, and like i have said it again.... MY SA is gone SUCKAZ.. j/k guys i still love you, how is everyone doing here? N e ways, take it easy guys and keep on working to make yourself a better person.
Dan


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

darkangel said:


> Nope I was a big "loner". I could go all day without even speaking a word.


Same here. It was like I didn't exist. Even my own teachers sometimes couldn't remember my name even when it was already mid-semester.


----------



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

i was pretty much invisible, loner type in high school. i went to a school where being in the honors program i was pretty much the only white guy in all of my classes for all four years. because all my classmates were asian i pretty much didn't fit in and my sa kicked into full gear, became depressed etc. i still get extremely angry that i went to that school, if i went to a different high school i probably would have turned out pretty normal.


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

Sure wasn't popular, but unpopular is better than popular in a bad way if you get my drift.

I had some great friends in HS though, best 4 years of my life, I really really miss HS now.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not popular but I would say my friends are somewhat popular and I'm considered "weird" but after time, they just got used to me lol.

In my entire group of friends, I'm the only one who isn't outgoing, part of music theatre, vocal or drama etc...

It's great being in classes with friends, I'm like a chatbox and get people around me talking to me since I'm so comfortable with my friend. But being in a class with no one I know is horrible, I don't speak a word for the entire class and get massive anxiety.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I was quite the "loser" in junior high, but managed to make a lot of friends by the end of eighth grade. I promised myself I would never be that pathetic, again. I became extremely quiet when I entered high school, for fear of being disliked by anyone. I became "the nice, smart one." I had a great group of friends. I could really be myself around them. I was even extended an invitation to hang out with the "popular group," but I never totally felt comfortable. I always went back to my real friends.

It's sad now, because we're all at different colleges, and none of us talk, anymore. I guess we weren't as close as I'd thought... :cry 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

i was never popular or hanged out with a clique, but I did have friends
always been known as pretty nerdy and quiet tho.
and always..always the new girl...cuz since grade 1-11 I've been to 7 different schools and im going to a new one next year for grade 12...O.O well some of the schools were just transitions from middle school to high school, different school but same friends...
but
i hate that new feeling. gawd. lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Throughout high school I was definitely one of the 'losers'. I had almost no friends and I wasn't even well-liked among the other nerds at my school. I wasn't terrorized like I was during elementary school and middle school (kids can be truly cruel), but I was ignored. Most people didn't know my name and would refer to me as, "The girl who doesn't smile" or "the girl who doesn't talk". I think the only positive recognition I received was from teachers.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Like others, I wasn't unpopular but I wasn't exactly popular either. I had a lot of friends in High School, and I found it easy making new friends. I was labelled as a 'smart kid' towards the end of high school, probably because I had to start wearing glasses - and I hate that stereotype (just because you wear glasses it must mean you are smart!).


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

People knew me in school and alot of guys liked m but i always had an attitude because i was afaid people would figure out the real me. The me, that acted like a kid and wasnt really into teenager things so i put on this really bad attitude so none would know especially the guys!!


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Nope. I was a "smart" kid, though I had a couple of cousins, who were in the 'popular' crowd and friends whom I knew back in elementary school were considered 'popular'. If it weren't for them, I think my experience in high school could have been alot worse.


----------

